# crypts all have runners?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

The main crypts I have are constantly growing runners that come up all over the place but another crypt type I have has not done it yet on any of the plants. Do different crypts propagate in different ways?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I think it depends on the species of crypt as well as how good you've been able to replicate their natural environment. All crypt's grow a little bit different. I have some that have sent many runners and others which have sent none. I've also noticed that when planting the crypts, larger groups tend not to send runners like planting a single plant would. Just my experience


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I make a little extra money on the side selling plants in my area and I have half a dozen or so of one type of crypt that I hope to be able to sell eventually, if they can get some runners out so I have spare stock.

My wife gets pissed when I spend any money on fish stuff but she forgets that I also make money off the fish stuff. She seems to forget that the 80 bucks I handed to her the other day for a used lcd tv came from the fish stuff she hates so much.

Anyone else have a spouse that gets pissed at your hobby?


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

pyrrolin said:


> Anyone else have a spouse that gets pissed at your hobby?


Ummm, yea! Hello!!!! I am always getting asked 'where or when did you get this fish'. She tolerates it but always brings up the fish room and how many millions of dollars it must cost to run. 
She will get over it.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

oh yeah! Its more about quality time that I spend with my fish/shrimp/plants over her lol


----------

